# Should I split this hive now?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You would probably be Okay for a few more brood cycles. But you are getting close. You have no inner frames so they do not have a place to hide swarm cells and give you a surprise. When doing my spring split on my Observation hives I take 50 to 66% of the bees and the queen No or little brood, and 25%of the frames, in your case 1 frame. what that frame contains would depend on where you are taking the split. if the split will be kept where the foragers can return to the OH. then I would Take a frame with plenty of stores as the split will wind up with few foragers. If the split is going to a location several miles away I would take a frame with minimal stores. Since you are on the cusp of your flow you only need worry about stores until the flow begins. What the frames contain and the hive situation is more important than it's location. Weather you do it now or in a couple weeks depends on your available time to do so. IMHO


----------



## davemal (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the input! I split a week ago. Removed one frame of brood with adhering bees. Replaced with foundationless frame with starter strip. Show in the attached image is the hive 24 hours later. They are already building lobes of comb on the starter strip. Top shallow is full of capped brood. Middle deep is also full of capped brood. Bottom deep has lots of bee bread.


----------

